# Harry De Voss.



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

I DID put this enquiry on the "Brocks" site but, apart from one answer mentioning the possibility Harry worked for the Melbourne Harbour set-up I've not heard anything.

Harry, (who had his "Chief's"), worked for the Walker Shipyard in Colombo, Ceylon and joined us on Brock's "Mangla". When we arrived in the Uk I don't know where Harry went as I went on leave and then was sent to Newcastle to stand-by the new-build "Atlantic Conveyor".

I believe Harry, after a couple of "Brock" trips, went to Port Line and subsequently emigrated to Oz.

He was a very charming bloke and willing "to do owt", (as we "Yorkshire Puddings" would say!!).

Any info? Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------

